
How to Train Your OpenAI Five - ml-engineer
https://www.science.wiki/articles/general-purpose-openai-defeats-world-champion-dota-video-game-team-2-0
======
minimaxir
Blogspam of [https://openai.com/blog/how-to-train-your-openai-
five/](https://openai.com/blog/how-to-train-your-openai-five/)

